

UK music industry pushes for a new tax on CD copying - neverminder
http://www.engadget.com/2014/11/26/uk-music-industry-copy-tax/

======
opless
I can't remember the last time I even bought a CD. It must be approaching ten
years now.

Spotify sates my music needs. The CD reading capable devices I own I can
probably enumerate on one hand.

